# Wie bekomme ich eine Ahead Kralle aus der Gabel?



## Christer (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

ich müsste eine normale Ahead Kralle die sich im Gabel- Schaft befindet gerne aus der Gabel entfernen. Habt ihr vielleicht einen speziellen Trick dafür? Nach unten durchschlagen ist nicht so gut, weil die Krasse sich schon etwas verkantet hat. Kann man die Kralle eventuell im Gabelschaft etwas aufbiegen?

Danke für jede Info.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## crossie (26. Mai 2005)

gehst du einfach zum local shop und lässt das ding rauskloppen. wenn du mit denen gut stehst, machen die dir das wahrscheinlich sogar umsonst.

die ham dafür so n werkzeug (meiner meinung nach ne art aufgebogenes rohr) und kloppen dann die kralle mitm hammer und dem rohr wieder raus.

andere möglichkeit die ich schon selbst angewendet hab, die aber eeeeends aufwändiger ist als die erstgenannte: die dinger von der kralle aufbiegen, abbrechen etc... und dann so die kralle rausbekommen.

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Locke (27. Mai 2005)

Hi,

das Teil zum Rausziehen der A-Head-Kralle funzt zwar u. ist sehr elegant, doch gehts auch einfacher... Also ich mach das so, dass ich einen relativ dichen Bohrer in die Bohrmaschine einspanne u. das Teil einfach aufbohre. Man muss eben aufpassen, dass man nicht am Schafrohr hängen bleibt, aber das dürte ja nicht das Prob sein. Anschließend bleiben dann nur noch die Blechkanten der Kralle übrig. In Verbindung mit nem Kleinen Rand wo die zusammenhalten ist das aber so labil (die Spannung ist ja fast weg), dass man das mit nem Schraubendreher "zusammenfalten" kann u. es fällt dann wenn man die Gabel umdreht u. ein wenig mit dem Schraubendreher dran "rumpult" fast von alleine entgegen  

Viel Glück,

MB-Locke


----------



## Christer (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo,



			
				MB-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> das Teil zum Rausziehen der A-Head-Kralle funzt zwar u. ist sehr elegant, doch gehts auch einfacher... Also ich mach das so, dass ich einen relativ dichen Bohrer in die Bohrmaschine einspanne u. das Teil einfach aufbohre. Man muss eben aufpassen, dass man nicht am Schafrohr hängen bleibt, aber das dürte ja nicht das Prob sein. Anschließend bleiben dann nur noch die Blechkanten der Kralle übrig. In Verbindung mit nem Kleinen Rand wo die zusammenhalten ist das aber so labil (die Spannung ist ja fast weg), dass man das mit nem Schraubendreher "zusammenfalten" kann u. es fällt dann wenn man die Gabel umdreht u. ein wenig mit dem Schraubendreher dran "rumpult" fast von alleine entgegen



Der Tipp ist wirklich gut. Es hat super geklappt. Man muss eigentlich nur das Gewinde in der Kralle aufbohren. Dann kann man die Kralle mit der Zange oder Schraubendreher heraus drehen. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2005)

Nach unten rauskloppen!


----------



## kiRo (27. Mai 2005)

Und wem das ganze gekloppe und gedängel beim Reinprügeln und Rauspopeln der Kralle
auf Dauer zu dumm wird, der besorgt sich ne Klemme. Die kann man so oft rein und raus
holen wie man will...
Ich geb ja zu, dass ich nicht alle paar Wochen meine Gabel austausche... aber es ist
schön zu wissen, dass ich es _könnte_ wenn ich wollte... und die Klemme ohne jeden
Krampf in der nächsten Gabel erneut verwenden kann 

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (27. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Nach unten rauskloppen!



genau hat den Vorteil dass man die Kralle wiederverwenden kann und geht mit ner langen Schraube die man dann eindreht und mit dem Hammer fleißig draufkloppt

Crossie bist du dir sicher dass es einen Krallenausschläger gibt? Für mich hört sich deine Beschreibung eher nach nem Lagerausshcläger für den Steuersatz an


----------



## Christer (28. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Nach unten rauskloppen!



Das ist keine gute Idee, je nach Kralle und Gabel- Schaft wird dieser dabei ganz schön in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## TheBrad (28. Mai 2005)

Ist jetzt vielleicht naiv, aber warum kann man das Ding nicht drinlassen? Und für 2EUR eine neue kaufen, falls man die Gabel wechselt?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (28. Mai 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist keine gute Idee, je nach Kralle und Gabel- Schaft wird dieser dabei ganz schön in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Christian



Öm wieso? die Kratzer im Innern sind bis zu der Stelle wo die Kralle steckt  sowieso da  

Kein Händler würde auf die Idee kommen die KRalle erst aufzubohren und damit kaputtzumachen so ein Unsinn

Für Aluschäfte gibt es sowieso was vernünftieres und einem Stahlschaft ist es völlig egal


----------



## Christer (28. Mai 2005)

TheBrad schrieb:
			
		

> Ist jetzt vielleicht naiv, aber warum kann man das Ding nicht drinlassen? Und für 2EUR eine neue kaufen, falls man die Gabel wechselt?



Die Kralle wurde aber leider schief in die Gabel eingeschlagen. Dadurch konnte man die Schraube oben am Steuersatz immer nur mit leichter "Gewalt" anziehen und den Steuersatz schlecht einstellen. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (28. Mai 2005)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Händler würde auf die Idee kommen die KRalle erst aufzubohren und damit kaputtzumachen so ein Unsinn



Was ist daran Unsinn???

Das aufbohren hat super funktioniert. Nach zwei Minuten war die Kralle draussen und nichts wurde beschädigt. Was will man mehr?

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (28. Mai 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist daran Unsinn???
> 
> Das aufbohren hat super funktioniert. Nach zwei Minuten war die Kralle draussen und nichts wurde beschädigt. Was will man mehr?
> 
> ...



Doch die Kralle wurde beschädigt warum sollte man was kaputt machen wenn man es auch heile rausbekommt


----------



## Christer (28. Mai 2005)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Doch die Kralle wurde beschädigt warum sollte man was kaputt machen wenn man es auch heile rausbekommt



Wenn man die Kralle einmal komplett durch den Gabel- Schaft schlägt ist sie ganz sicher nicht mehr komplett in Ordnung. Dafür hat der Gabel- Schaft dann sehr stark gelitten. Wenn man bedenkt das so ein Kralle keine 2 Euro kostet, ist es das ganz sicher nicht wert bei einer Gabel für 500 oder 600 Euro. 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## swiss (30. Mai 2005)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Doch die Kralle wurde beschädigt warum sollte man was kaputt machen wenn man es auch heile rausbekommt



Ich käme nie auf die Idee die Kralle nach dieser Prozedur nochmals zu verwenden.

Schon mal ne Kralle mit kaputter Gewindebüchse gehabt? Ist toll, die dreht dann im Leeren, und du darfst das ganze Spiel nochmals machen.


----------



## mountainlion (29. März 2007)

Hi,
ich belebe mal den thread weil ich bald vor dem selben problem stehen werde...

habe jetzt eine gabel wo eine Hohlkralle drin ist (also mit dickerer hohler schraube, als die die normalerweise verwendet werden) und lege mir demnächst vielleicht eine neue gabel zu wo vermutlich eine normale a-head kralle drinnen sein dürfte.

zu welcher vorgangsweise würdet ihr mir raten?
bei beiden die kralle nach unten rausschlagen, und meine kralle in der neuen gabel wieder einschlagen, oder bei der neuen gabel die kralle rausbohren, und eine neue a-headkralle kaufen

mfg matthias


----------



## janisj (29. März 2007)

Ihr alle habt wahrscheinlich nicht bemerkt, dass Schaftrohr unten in Gabelkrone dicker ist und entsprechend ( z.B. bei Marzocchi All Mountain) Innendiameter fast 1 cm entspricht. 
Viel Glück mit durchschlagen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (29. März 2007)

ich hab eine manitou stance static mit stahlschaftrohr, die überall gleichmäßige wandstärke hat


----------

